# Destin Bridge Reds



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

The boy and I went to Destin yesterday afternoon. The Elwy were everywhere and the action was non-stop for a change. These are the two we kept. Everyone there was catching fish. Reds, Spanish and Blues. These two were 25.5" and 26" each. We also caught 7 blue crabs. We hope the fish are biting this afternoon. He made me promise to take him after school.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is awesome, reminds me of days gone by with my son. He loves to fish also.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

NICE REDS!:thumbup:


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, the after school fishing trip was not a disappointment. We were there less than 20 minutes and we had our limit of Reds. Tried to catch a few spanish, but no luck. We are going to try it one more time today.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like good times! Redfish is my favorite ;-)


----------



## vtgoat (Aug 3, 2010)

Were you fishing the Hwy 98 Bridge or the Mid-bay bridge?


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

We were actually fishing under the Destin bridge on 98. Today was our last day. We caught about 8 reds today, but had to release most of them. We were able to keep one red, one spanish and 3 mullet :thumbup:. The fish are still there, but the size has decreased. Too bad I have to go to work now.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you net the mullet or snatch them? Sounds like you had a few good days there. Hard to tell which one of you had more fun he looks pretty psyched in all the pics!


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

We netted the mullet. We could have really cleaned up on the mullet if we wanted. They were everywhere, big ones, too.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

ya we have been seeing giant black mullet in the sound not too far from there. I have been thinking about going over to destin bridge and try for reds. I'm glad to see someone got to have tome fun with em!


----------



## Stinkyp (Sep 22, 2010)

Those are some real nice Reds!!! Great catch, looks like you had alot of fun. You mentioned you caught them under the Destin 98 bridge. Did you catch them from shore, or were in a boat? I don't have a boat and have been looking for places to fish from shore where there's not much seaweed. Thanks. Keep on catchin-um


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

We caught them from the bank. My son and I get there and we both have cast nets. So we get some bait and try to catch a few mullet right when we get there. Then we put the bait in the bucket and wade out to about waist deep. We walk back and forth working the north side of the bridge. We fish between the Coast Guard base and the bridge. We have been fishing this area for many years now. September is always fun in this spot. There are a lot of bait fish in the water right now. We never buy bait. We always use what ever we can catch there. When it gets a little colder we have had some luck with flounder in this area. Let me know if you hook up!!


----------



## Stinkyp (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks buddy for this information. I'm fairly new to Fishing and to Destin but landed my First Big Red from the Destin shores back in May; and I was hooked on fishing. After that I've caught nothing but Cat fish; still fun though. I'll be sure to post any catches. Thanks again.


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

great report!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

thats what its all about, thanks for the report perfect great info and pics to back it up. keep it up and good luck


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Real nice fish. The Destin bridge holds lots of reds most of the year


----------

